# Recovered



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

There's another method for recovery - Take cold showers twice a day for 15-30 mins in the morning and 15-30 mins in evening and after each shower go for runs and excercise that will get your bood circulating do this everyday for one month-two months; but you'll notice a huge difference in your health in the first 2-3 days you'll be fine; make it habit and soon enough you'll be out of it; because coldwater forces you to wake up; i know several people who've done this and recovered

Below are the benifits for people who took cold showers:


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

painfull method)))


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

did this actually cure you or just make you feel better? i do notice after a shower i feel more relaxed but def not cured


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

thanksforbeingalive said:


> painfull method)))


But it works; as painful as it is; it actulley works; if you don't recover fully, your dp/dr would definitly be lessened out; and the more you repeat the farther you push any cases of relapsing.


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

nicewon said:


> did this actually cure you or just make you feel better? i do notice after a shower i feel more relaxed but def not cured


It did; this is a continious process since your muscles are looking to relax you have to continue showering with cold water until it subsides; every time you shower with cold water you'll notice a difference; warm water won't do much; at times warm/hot water can make dp/dr worse


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

energy92 said:


> But it works; as painful as it is; it actulley works; if you don't recover fully, your dp/dr would definitly be lessened out; and the more you repeat the farther you push any cases of relapsing.


i am recovered from dp. i am still have no feelings and emotions, does this method will help to get them back?))


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

https://www.lifehack.org/375978/cold-shower-powerful-way-to-improve-your-mental-health

I have done this before and felt some benefit. But it is very uncomfortable. I took one just now, just cold, no hot at any point. I do feel better for it. And there are LOADS of health benefits. There is a great Ted talk on this as well. I believe that the human body is designed to feel a lot of discomfort every day. We just don't get that any more


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

thanksforbeingalive said:


> i am recovered from dp. i am still have no feelings and emotions, does this method will help to get them back?))


Yes; just follow this method continuously everyday when you shower use cold water twice a day and excercise after


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

Broken said:


> https://www.lifehack.org/375978/cold-shower-powerful-way-to-improve-your-mental-health
> 
> I have done this before and felt some benefit. But it is very uncomfortable. I took one just now, just cold, no hot at any point. I do feel better for it. And there are LOADS of health benefits. There is a great Ted talk on this as well. I believe that the human body is designed to feel a lot of discomfort every day. We just don't get that any more


Exactly; the goal is to make it continuous rather than a one time thing; especially with people who suffer from depression/dp/dr/etc


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Well in the Nordic countries they sauna then dive into ice water, certainly must get the blood pumping and wake you up!


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

Phantasm said:


> Well in the Nordic countries they sauna then dive into ice water, certainly must get the blood pumping and wake you up!


Yup, also giving cold water splashes to your face lessens dp/dr significantly if you do this multiple times a day its healthy too


----------



## Mayday (Nov 11, 2017)

How many people are cured with "real dp/dr"

Im Just to tired to try everthing people suggest.

Im Just finished the stellate ganglion block....

And that was not all...


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

Cold showers stimulate vagus nerve, there might be connection. There are also other ways to stimulate it


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mayday said:


> How many people are cured with "real dp/dr"
> 
> Im Just to tired to try everthing people suggest.
> 
> ...


This one will work but make sure you make it an everyday habit with the steps listed above


----------

